# Gore Mountain - Saturday 3/26/16



## Rambo (Mar 26, 2016)

Cornhead and I skied Gore Mountain, today Sat. 3/26/16. Great skiing, Clear, Sunny, Warm and real nice soft snow.

a few pics:


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 27, 2016)

Great day at Gore. We even considered running up to Whiteface for the afternoon. They used to honor each other's lift tickets. They only honor multiday tickets now. I think the window price was the same when they did this, now WF is more than Gore. They probably don't want people stopping at Gore to buy their tickets for WF.

A sure sign of Spring

Rumor

Lies


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 27, 2016)

You don't often see a 74 DT360 in the parking lot of...anything...never mind a ski area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambo (Mar 29, 2016)

Added a few pics of Rumor - Gores steepest and most challenging slope. 
Pics from Sat. 3/26/16.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice pics. I do miss skiing at Gore. Always one of my favorite places with some really fun terrain.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 30, 2016)

In the early days...lies, rumors and innuendo was always the talk about cutting more trails up on the summit of Gore!! Present day we have 2 out of 3 in existence and the 3rd was started but never finished.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2016)

How was Gorebits Couloir ??


----------



## cdskier (Mar 31, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> In the early days...lies, rumors and innuendo was always the talk about cutting more trails up on the summit of Gore!! Present day we have 2 out of 3 in existence and the 3rd was started but never finished.



Where was the one that was started but never finished?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 31, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Where was the one that was started but never finished?



Innuendo is lookers right of Rumor. Only a little bit was cut at the very top.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 31, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Innuendo is lookers right of Rumor. Only a little bit was cut at the very top.



Ahh...I just looked back at some of my old pics and think I see exactly what you're talking about. Once you mentioned it I did recall seeing that. Never knew why it was there.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 5, 2016)

Innuendo (also known as Mistake) will probably never be finished. Would need some dynamite and still might not result in something useful.


----------

